# paying spanish road tax online



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm sure I've seen on this forum how to pay our Spanish road tax online but for the life of me can't find it, so I ask again, can anyone tell me exactly how to do it. What site do I go to, etc. The reason we need to do it this way is because we won't be in this country when it's due.
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

If I am not mistaken the authority for paying road tax varies from area to area. In my case the SUMA is payable online BUT to do it you need the reference number from the bill that they send. The bill has full instructions how to pay on the back.

If they have your overseas address to send the bill to then you are sorted, if not I would call the local office and ask them for the reference and website so that you can pay online.

PS: Most tax authorities have days when they have English speaking staff on (to make it easy for you to pay taxes!)


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

weatherwatcher said:


> IThe reason we need to do it this way is because we won't be in this country when it's due.


The Impuesto de Circulación (equivalent to Vehicle Excise Licence, frequently incorrect also called Road Tax in UK) is paid to the municipality where you live / vehicle is registered 

For the past 20 or so years I have paid the tax by Direct Debit set up with the town hall. I do the same for the other local taxes too.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It does depend on what your town hall has set up. In Cádiz province you can pay online but it's quite difficult as you either need a digital certificate or enter a 24-digit number. Direct debit is much easier!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> It does depend on what your town hall has set up. In Cádiz province you can pay online but it's quite difficult as you either need a digital certificate or enter a 24-digit number. Direct debit is much easier!


I would have thought that a quick call to the local office to explain the situation would provide a very easy solution to a) give an overseas address for the bill to be sent and paid online, or b) set up a DD over the phone


----------

